# Yamaha HTR-6160



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I have read up on this receiver,can decode truehd,dts-ma,and dd+.Also has Hdmi ver 1.3 .Very nice receiver,but have not seen anyone in any forums around the web talk about this receiver,just wondering why.I have found this one for 359.00.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have just read a couple of sales pitches by online dealers and Yamaha themselves.
It looks impressive, However,,, I could not find any Hometheater reviews on this receiver, 
If the reviews are promising, I may have to sell my Onkyo 674 and buy this Yamaha

dieselpower1966


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

After much research I ordered an HTR-6160 from Buy.com ($353 shipped), I'll let you know how it works out, once I get it in...


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

fwbubba

I think you made a great choice, post your reviews and pics if you can, maybe I'll get rid of my Onkyo we'll see

John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Yamaha HTR-6160 is a nice receiver its good to see that they have had the foresite to include two sub outputs rather than the usual single output.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, it does have an impressive feature list for the price, just no hands on reviews available yet. I wont have mine for a while as I opted for the free snail mail, but as is this nearly identical to the RX-V663, some lengthy forum discussions can be found elsewhere under that name if anybody is looking for more info...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Buy.com has it as well as SavingsLot for $339.

I am not sure either of these are authorized dealers though... that is something you might want to consider.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

FYI: Buy.com is an authorized Yamaha dealer...

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/customer/dealer.aspx


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I missed that part... I was referring to SavingLots or whatever the first link you pointed to. Yes... Buy.com is authorized for everything they sell. You should be good to go. :T


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Well just don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, I got my HTR-6160 in Tuesday... I'm quite impressed so far, all features work as advertised, auto calibration worked flawlessly, there is no loss in video quality using the hdmi interfaces, and the bluray audio coming over the hdmi sounds great. Spent some time listening to music in pure 2 channel mode over the mains last night, and I didnt want to stop... This replaced my aging Pioneer D514, which was a solid performer, but I had a need for 4+ digital inputs including the hdmi audio processing and this fit the bill... The audio/video inputs are assignable as well to best fit your needs... If anybody has any questions let me know...

Setup:

Toshiba Regza 42HL167 (42" 1080P)
Yamaha HTR-6160
Sony SS-MF515 (3-way, dual woofer) mains
Sony SC3000 center/surrounds
Cambrdige Ensemble IV surrounds
PS3
Xbox 360 w/ HD-DVD
HTPC


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Forgot the sub tucked away in the corner... Sony SAWM40 w/ 12" driver...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

How does PCM thru hdmi sound compared to using optical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried a comparison going back and forth between optical and PCM via hdmi and the surrounds sound more distinctive in PCM. Obviously not near the difference from say pro logic to dolby digital, but a noticeable difference if you pay close attention.


----------

